# Northern Spain



## VonneyJ (Jun 5, 2021)

We are a couple heading towards our late 50’s. We have lived in southern Spain for the past 15 years & seriously considering making a move to the north. We would love to hear the views & tips from anyone about the lifestyle etc.etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anywhere in particular? Northern Spain is a huge and diverse area. I love the Basque coastline, west of San Sebastian, but it’s really expensive. Galicia is the only other region I know, again very diverse and beautiful but too much rainfall for me. As for lifestyle, it’s a matter of taste - what are you into?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I live in Asturias and like it alot; however, my wife is Asturian. I love it for the following reasons:
1-The whole north coast of Spain (Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, Basque Country are very beautiful and especially Asturias.
2-Weather is very mild unless you are in the mountains. In the winter, it might get to 0. During the summer, there are only perhaps two days per year that I wish we had air conditioning. It really does not get too hot.
3-If you look at health care, northern provinces rate much higher than the rest of Spain. 
4-Oviedo for the last six years has rated as the cleanest city in Europe. It is very clean. The plaza outside my front door is scrubbed five times per week by the municipality.
5-The people are very nice and humble.
6-Asturias is not cheap nor is it the most expensive. I would say mid-range.

The down-sides:
1-It is pretty remote for being in mainland Spain. As an example, there are only two flights per day to Madrid on Iberia. There are only two trains per day to Madrid.
2-English is not common. I speak Spanish so there is no problem. In my two years living in Asturias, I have only overheard English a couple of times. French, Portuguese and Bable are definitely spoken more commonly than English.
3-Because of the above, the expat English-speaking community is small. In fact, the only expats I know are relatives of mine from the United States that have decided to leave the US and head to Oviedo. Besides my wife and I, there are five other Americans that are relatives of mine that have decided to live here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bable???


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Bable???


Bable (aka Asturiano) is the local language which is a mix between Spanish and French. For example, the Bable name for Oviedo is Uvieu.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bilbao, I think is a good city to live in, small city but with a great culture and history and very pleasant to walk around. Of course the region is famous for its gastronomy in general and its pintxos, see here
pintxos Bilbao
I think its a bit expensive although of course cheaper outside the city. A lot of people do speak English although they won't necessarily start speaking to you in English. There are some Basque language (Euskera) speakers too, but you certaily do not need to speak it. Around about the surroundings are beautiful with the coast, countryside and mountains nearby. Of course it's not so warm as the south, but the weather is better than the UK.
However, for me Asturias is paradise, just beautiful, I think there are a fair number of British people living in Asturias, but not in any one place like you might find in some places in the south. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a some kind of forum...


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I would echo all those sentiments. We have just returned to Andalucia having had two weeks in Potes and two in Llanes. We love the area. Very green…….My only concern is the more frequent grey skies. I do like the light of Southern Spain. 
the Bable reference made me smile as we encountered it on a number of occasions. There are maybe 100 k that speak it as a first language and maybe 400 k more as a second. What we did find was it was easier to understand Northern Spanish than Andalucian Spanish.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Bable???


Let's see if you can decipher on of my favorite Bable expressions "As mullers e las manzanas tem que ser asturianas."


----------



## Überling (Mar 18, 2021)

timwip said:


> Let's see if you can decipher on of my favorite Bable expressions "As mullers e las manzanas tem que ser asturianas."


Something something and the apples have to be Asturians?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I have a mate from high school living in A Coruña. He loves it but his only complaint is the pretty much constant rain / cloudy skies from Nov - April. He has actually gone to snowy Vienna to get away from the depressive weather.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't forget Cantabria! Some marvellous villages and towns there, and lots of gorgeous scenery, plus they have their own part of the Picos de Europe. As mentioned above, you can generally avoid really cold days if you are on the coast, but obviously a lot colder in more mountainous parts. I'd agree that Asturias has perhaps the more majestic scenery, but you can find beautiful places all along the North (and one or two grim industrial places too). The Basque country has exceptional food and great nightlife in its major cities. I've not passed through Galicia, but I know people from different backgrounds choosing to settle there - maybe the new high speed rail link is convincing people to move there, or Covid is encouraging people to seek a more rural lifestyle. As mentioned several times, you will see a lot more rain in northern Spain, even in summer.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

webmarcos said:


> Don't forget Cantabria! Some marvellous villages and towns there, and lots of gorgeous scenery, plus they have their own part of the Picos de Europe. As mentioned above, you can generally avoid really cold days if you are on the coast, but obviously a lot colder in more mountainous parts. I'd agree that Asturias has perhaps the more majestic scenery, but you can find beautiful places all along the North (and one or two grim industrial places too). The Basque country has exceptional food and great nightlife in its major cities. I've not passed through Galicia, but I know people from different backgrounds choosing to settle there - maybe the new high speed rail link is convincing people to move there, or Covid is encouraging people to seek a more rural lifestyle. As mentioned several times, you will see a lot more rain in northern Spain, even in summer.


Cantabria is never far from my mind. In fact, during the pandemic, the only place I went to was Fuente De in Cantabria. One of my best memories in Spain was in Cantabria. About thirty years ago (when it was still allowed), I was able to enter the Altamira Caves. It was fantastic! The sardines of Cantabria are the best.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

timwip said:


> Let's see if you can decipher on of my favorite Bable expressions "As mullers e las manzanas tem que ser asturianas."


Women and apples should be Asturian!!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Women and apples should be Asturian!!


Exactly!!!


----------

